# Our New Boer Buck RNSH Mr. Rich!!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*We are thrilled to announce that RNSH Mr. Rich will be joining our herd in December! Rich is an outstanding buck and has had some gorgeous kids! After his son "Four" is inspected, Rich will be one point from ennoblement! *

*We are so excited that Richard and Sandy sold us this gorgeous boy, and can't wait to see what he does for us! Rich has won multiple championships, and was reserve overall buck at under 3 months old!! *

*All pictures are from Richard and Sandy. The does pictured are a few of his doelings. ) The first doe in the first two doe pictures is RNSH Heart. Heart had 46 points by the time she was 7 months old. *


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

That is so exciting to have a buck so close to ennoblement!! Congrats!


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Love that black baby with the band! And your buck is very handsome. Congrats!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I LOVE the looks of Boer goats, they just look so cuddly..


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very handsome...congrats!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ohhhh it was YOU! I saw him too, but you had just bought him. Congratulations! He's awesome.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW !! That is one handsome dude !!!!!
That black baby is gorgeous !!!!

Good luck with him


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh WOW!!! He is really nice love the dark heads with capes!!! What beautiful babies. Those does are really nice as well. He puts alotta hip on his offspring too an I like a big butt on my does. They are really square in the front end. CONGRATS Crossroads looks like you found a winner in the show ring an with his offspring. Cant wait to see some of your babies from him. What are his bloodlines? Im gonna be buck shopping in the spring an I really like what he has to offer.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

al RIGHT!! :thumbup: So excited for you! Good to know where he went!
We almost bought him. Then Bob wanted to see the other bucks & fell in love with One Four Richie.
You will be very very pleased with him.
I think the little black doeling is Four's full sister. 
Are you going to have collection done?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking male!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you all! We are so excited with him! Yes, he puts nice fronts and big hips on his kids. The blackish brown paint doe(Three Oreos) is beautiful. And yes, Nancy, Oreo is Four's full sister. ) 

I don't know if we will do a collection. I bet Sandy already has... 

I attached a file with his pedigree. Hopefully it will work. ) It is pretty impressive.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats!! It's great to get an adult with the show record already there. He should give you absolutely beautiful babies. PS love the little dark belted one.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Probably. There's collection next month somwhere this side of the mts. Dont know if we'll go, kidding starts mid Dec, thanks to Meatscrap, a buckling we never got around to banding.
Im pretty sure she's the only one.
See, now I will have no problem recognizing you at a show with that handsome hunk in hand!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow.. so awesome.. love that stripe on the black one


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

canthavejust1 said:


> Love that black baby with the band! And your buck is very handsome. Congrats!


Ha. Thanks. I own her now.  She's still just as goofy, only bigger.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I think it's very cool that someone who breeds for color snatched
up Mr. Rich.


Here's Oreo in September.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Mr. Rich buckling. 2 and 4 months.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Whoa who's this guy? Whose dam?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

That was Wampum that I sold to the lady from California. 
His momma is Clear Valley Farm Ivy. We call her Grace.
Can't remember why we call her that.  Grace is bred back to
AABG Status Quo.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Hmmmm sure seems like all the good bucks are in WA these days! And little old me waaaaay over here in CO.....sniff.


----------



## betsy (Nov 22, 2012)

I think I have you on my Facebook I love your goats there well taken care of great job


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, Tim! You're Tenacross! You'd recognize us from Crossroads Boers as being Sandy's helpers and Leslie B.'s showman at Puyallup! That is a great picture of Oreo! And that red buck is absolutely GORGEOUS! Thanks for sharing the pictures! 

A lot of people said they like Oreo! I agree 100%, she is beautiful! I loved seeing her at Puyallup!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

OK I bet we've met then, did you stay at Sandy's during Puyallup? We're gonna have to stay in touch then.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

nancy d said:


> OK I bet we've met then, did you stay at Sandy's during Puyallup? We're gonna have to stay in touch then.


Yep, that was us! )


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Isnt it funny when you meet a person and then realize who they are on the forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes it is! That has happened to me twice now!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Did you like them in person ? lololol
Kidding


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, I did. They are both very nice people.  Now I wonder who else is on here that I know, but wouldn't recognize in person!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Most of our girls are big tanks who are about as elegant as beached whales, especially in the ring.
Mr Rich's son, Darlin as we call him, should add some style & grace.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats! He's gorgeous! Love his babies! Esp the solid w/white stripe around the belly! Cute cute!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

